

Carbyne has been discovered, 40x stronger than diamond - DiabloD3
http://gajitz.com/the-tough-polyyne-family-has-a-new-heavyweight-champ/

======
tokenadult
The arXiv link

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1308.2258](http://arxiv.org/abs/1308.2258)

is not "publication" (with peer review) in the scientific journal sense, and
it remains to be seen if this preliminary finding will be confirmed. The lack
of news about this yet in journalistic publications with experienced science
reporters suggest that we should be cautious rather than assume that this
initial report by the investigators themselves will be verified.

------
lwhalen
All I want to know is, when can I take a ride on the space elevator?

~~~
DiabloD3
I G+'ed this link with the same remark. If this pans out and has the right
ductability we need, this could revolutionize megastructure construction.

